# Just cleaned the Topaz 325i



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

I cleaned her up today and finished her off with a fresh coat of wax! Now they are calling for snow and rain on monday in NYC. Just my Luck, after i clean ny baby, it's gonne get dirty again.

now for the pics!
enjoy them guys,


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Looking good there Bobby, where did you get your clears from, and if you dont mind saying how much were they. They look good, I'm guessing the most expensive part was the tail lights.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> *Looking good there Bobby, where did you get your clears from, and if you dont mind saying how much were they. They look good, I'm guessing the most expensive part was the tail lights. *


Thank you, I got the front cear corners and sidemarkers from Bavarian Autosport. If i can recall correctly,i paid $90 for all 4 peices. The tail lights were the most expensive, BavAuto wanted $420 jus for the tails, i ordered my tails from Bekkers Imports, for $290. The clears look great, and they fit perfectly. All parts were OEM parts, so no problem wth fitment..

Bobby


----------



## Buff_AGM (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey, I noticed you got the euro plates on your car? I managed to take mine off the ED but didnt think I'd be able to use them here. I live in NY too... Can I?


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Buff_AGM said:


> *Hey, I noticed you got the euro plates on your car? I managed to take mine off the ED but didnt think I'd be able to use them here. I live in NY too... Can I? *


Hey man, Technically by LAW you must have a NY plate on the front of your car. I mainly drive on the Parkways here and around my neighborhood. I never park the car on the street, i have the euro plate on my e36 and now on my E46 for 2.5 yrs. I have nver gotten a ticket. But by law, it is illegal to have only the euro plate. If i ever park the car on the street(very rarely), i just put my NY plate on my dash where it is visible...

Bobby


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey Bobby, what do you use on your tires to finish them off, they look nice and glossy, also with this on do you find that it sprays off a lot on the side of the car and does it collect tons of brake dust, everything I use on my tires collects way too much brake dust, just from excess spraying off


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> *Hey Bobby, what do you use on your tires to finish them off, they look nice and glossy, also with this on do you find that it sprays off a lot on the side of the car and does it collect tons of brake dust, everything I use on my tires collects way too much brake dust, just from excess spraying off *


HeyTG, to finish off my tires, I use ArmorAll's Ultra Shine tire dressing. I apply it with those contoured foam applicators. I let them sit lik that for a few mins, then go over them again with the applicator to get off the excess. I have NEVER gotten any spray onmy bumpers or side skirts when i do this process. I drive it like that on the expressway, and it doesn't kick up grease on the bumpers. It doesn't even collect brake dust. it also lasts quite a while if it doesnt rain!

Hope this helps,
Bobby


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Your car looks great . . . I've got the Topaz sedan as well :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Your car looks great . . . I've got the Topaz sedan as well :thumbup: :thumbup: *


Thanx Alan, How do you like your 330i so far? Do u have any pics of you car that you can share with us?
TOPAS BLAU IS THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Buff_AGM (Sep 25, 2002)

thanks for the reply, one more question. you got the euro plates on the back too?


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Buff_AGM said:


> *thanks for the reply, one more question. you got the euro plates on the back too? *


No.I have the europlate in the front only. I have my NY plate on the back cuz the car is registered in the state of NY.

By the way, where in New York do you live? i live in Maspeth, Queens.

Bobby


----------



## Hapy (Dec 4, 2002)

I think them's my favorite bimmer wheels. anyone know the model number on them? when i order my 330xi after the first of the year i think i'm going to have them put on in place of the stock wheels. :dunno:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

That Topaz Blue is nice! The clears are a really nice touch, have to get them soon.
A little warning here: I would be very careful with Armor All stuff. I think it's a silicone based dressing and can cause quicker deterioration of your tires and stain your paint beyond repair. 
I would stay away from anything that says Armor All, there is better stuff out there.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> *That Topaz Blue is nice! The clears are a really nice touch, have to get them soon.
> A little warning here: I would be very careful with Armor All stuff. I think it's a silicone based dressing and can cause quicker deterioration of your tires and stain your paint beyond repair.
> I would stay away from anything that says Armor All, there is better stuff out there. *


the way i put the dressing on and wipe the excess off, i never get anything on my paint or my rims. What would you recommendon me using? this is all i've ever used on any of my cars. Never had a problem, but if there is something better out there i'm willing to try it.:thumbup:

Bobby


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

From over the counter stuff I'd use Meguiar's Endurance, Lexol, Eagle One Protectant. For more info check out this website:
www.autopia-carcare.com 
Check out the forums and buy Autopia e-book. Everything you want to know about car care is there.


----------

